Ask HN: Should I incorporate before launching mvp? - chasedehan
======
db48x
Most local jurisdictions (cities, counties, etc) require you to obtain a
business license before you do any kind of business there (including
developing a website), which pretty much requires you to be incorporated (but
"incorporating" as a sole proprietorship is trivial).

~~~
nostrademons
Developing a website isn't "doing business" \- plenty of people have personal
websites, club websites, academic websites, project websites, etc. You can
certainly talk to people, put an idea up for feedback, write code, etc.
without incorporating or getting a business license.

You do generally want to incorporate before any money changes hands, though.
You'll need to to get a business bank account, and if you don't have a
business bank account and are doing everything out of a personal account,
you're personally liable if anyone isn't satisfied with their transaction.

~~~
chasedehan
Thanks. I'm nearing the launch of a free beta in the US. So, not expecting to
take money, but I will have people's data on my server (AWS)

